# Car Prices in Cyprus



## desi (Aug 9, 2008)

Is it better to bring a car from England or buy one in cyprus?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It depends to some extent on what car you want to bring over, also whether you are retired or not.
You need to be able to prove that you have enough income so you dont need to work other wise you will have to pay vat on your car.
Add to that the cost of shipping and it dosnt save you any money in the long run.
Then there is the stress of registering it with trips backwards and forwards to Nicosia etc.
Also depending on whether you want to be able to explore the island the best vehicles for here are 4x4 as there are many unmade roads.
You can often be driving along on tarmac roads one minute andthe next minute it turns into a dirt track. Many of the most interesting place to explore require 4 x 4 vehicles.

Regards Veronica


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

We brought our 4x4 from the UK in April. So far, we have had one visit to Nicosia and our next is due in October. I've heard tales of people having problems but it hasn't been our experience. The whole process has been surprisingly easy thus far. And it has been worth it, as it would have cost a fortune to buy and equivalent Land Rover here in Cyprus and the car wouldn't have been worth much if it had been sold in England as it had high mileage.


----------

